

6 Londoners Inadvertently Agree to Trade Their Oldest Child for Public Wi-Fi - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/trade-oldest-child-for-public-wifi-in-london-2014-10

======
Suaveit
Haha, this made my morning - disturbing but funny!

